# Ever been kissed?



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm not sure if this poll has been done before or not but have you? and i don't mean a peck on the cheek but a real kiss.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

No


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Yes_


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Heh.. when I was three or four, the little boy across the street kissed me. That probably doesn't count, so no.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't remember my first kiss, but I do remember the best kiss I ever had , that was in May of last year.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

yes


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Nope, at least not on the lips, and I don't plan to either.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

No


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yes


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

yep


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm not sure how I managed it, but I think I've kissed about 8 different girls. It feels like a lifetime ago, and has been over 4 years since I've kissed anyone.


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

Nope...


----------



## Lil Miss Fire (Nov 6, 2003)

yes


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Uh-huh


----------



## eddie (Jan 20, 2005)

Nope, definitely no.


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

Yeah, I can count the girls on one hand..


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

nakedshrew said:


> Yeah, I can count the girls on one hand..


Yeah so can I. Wait a sec, I don't even need any hands....


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Nope


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

no. 

What does that say? :stu :b


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

31 years old and never


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

yes


----------



## tiane (Jun 29, 2006)

im sensory deffensive, so no


----------



## shelly (Jul 29, 2006)

yes


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I remember my first kiss. I was 21 and it was on March 31, 1995. That night included a number of other firsts.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

GermanHermit said:


> I'm the only one in my age group? :fall


 :hug I'll kiss ya! :kiss


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, sort of, maybe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

31 and NBK :fall


----------



## Sinya (Feb 14, 2005)

No.


----------



## dB (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes. A long time ago.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

i'm glad that there are more people that have been kissed than not


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes - i like kissing - i miss it.


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

yeah, i was 27 when i had my first.


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

No :sigh


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

GermanHermit said:


> I'm the only one in my age group? :fall


I am with ya :drunk


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes, but it was gross


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Uuuh, no, I'm glad I don't know what I'm missing.


----------



## LincolnAveFrogger (Feb 2, 2004)

yes, but i'm still to shy to kiss back


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Came close once... but anxiety got the best of me and I literally ran off. :lol So, No. Not yet...


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Yes I have kissed before. I havent had alot of relationships or dates though.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

...


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

No.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

shoot me


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No... :help


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Uhhh...:afr :help :um :?


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Yes, but I didn't enjoy it :/


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

yep.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

No, but that's okay as long as I can get the occasional hug. I'm not sure I see the big attraction of saliva exchange, it's probably one of those things where I'd have to have been in (or at least near) a relationship to understand it.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes, it was awkward at first, but I'm getting better at it.


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes.. and everytime has been awkward lol. I think it hasn't been with anyone that I had any real chemistry with yet. Nothing against them but it's there or it's not.


----------



## CavedIn (Oct 13, 2006)

No


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

No. I can't even remember the last time i hugged a girl that wasn't related to me (ie sister or mum).


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Yes, but it was quite a while ago.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Yes, but it was uncalled for, so I didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

yeah.. I blame his sexy voice and good looks -_-


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

yes... years ago


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes. I hope I get to do it again one day.


----------



## skeeter31 (Dec 9, 2006)

Nope, hopefully I will though!!


----------



## red_reagel (Nov 21, 2006)

Never. I would kiss somebody but I'm too afraid. And nobody would ever dare to kiss me cause they think I'll slap them ;_;


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

Yep, been kissed.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

No. Dammit a lot of people here have been kissed. :stu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Ever been kissed?*



deadrun said:


> No. Dammit a lot of people here have been kissed. :stu


Yeah, I know. I don't think I could get anyone to kiss me, even if I fell asleep on a prison floor in front of death row inmates. :sigh


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

Does being kissed by an emoticon count? And does it still count if I posted it to myself? 

Anyway, one day, one day... 

Awww... here ya go Blueykitty: :kiss


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

The last person I kissed was my drinking buddy a couple months ago. She started going on about her kissings skills, and I wouldn't believe it so she had to prove herself. I said that lips are great but there was something missing. That intrigued her and we kissed for the next hour. There was no romance and we weren't about to rip off our clothes and have mad hot monkey sex, instead we tongued and kissed each other's necks and shoulders until we fell asleep.

For anyone that doesn't know, a good sign that someone wants to kiss is when you're close, face-to-face, and the other person is peering into your eyes thoughtfully and glancing down at your lips every now and then. That always means it's time - for once the movies don't lie


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Negatory.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I feel like a freak; Even here, a huge majority of people have been kissed. I've always had a "maybe next year attitude" about this. Maybe it's time to just kiss a random drunk and get it over with.



> Yes, i'm a female
> 27% [ 51 ]
> Yes, i'm a male
> 23% [ 43 ]
> ...


----------



## Hushed*Girl (Dec 29, 2006)

Never Been Kissed


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Ever been kissed?*



emptybottle said:


> I feel like a freak; Even here, a huge majority of people have been kissed.


I know what you mean. It's times like these when I really begin to wonder what's wrong with me.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> I feel like a freak; Even here, a huge majority of people have been kissed.


A huge majority? Right now it's 50/50.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: re: Ever been kissed?*



Zephyr said:


> > I feel like a freak; Even here, a huge majority of people have been kissed.
> 
> 
> A huge majority? Right now it's 50/50.


Yeah you're right. But I think it'll be a larger percentage if you poll most of the members here.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

> feel like a freak; Even here, a huge majority of people have been kissed.


:ditto


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: Ever been kissed?*



emptybottle said:


> Yeah you're right. But I think it'll be a larger percentage if you poll most of the members here.


Why would you think that. Right now it's 49/51 with the majority tipping to the "no" category? It's got 185 responses. That's a lot for a poll on this board. Why would adding more people tip the responses to the "yes" side?

FWIW: I wasn't kissed until I was 19. I knew for a few days that the guy wanted to kiss me and I stressed out about it like no one's business, because I was worried, because I didn't know how. My friend's sat me down and showed me the kiss between Marty's parents at the dance at the end of Back to the Future and said "That's it. That's how you want to do it."

That didn't help. 

After he kissed me I felt relieved, like, "Whew! Got that one out of the way." Then I freaked out again because I realized that he wanted to do it again! Whatever was I to do?!

I really don't even want to remember that day. :lol

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: Ever been kissed?*

:dd


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: re: Ever been kissed?*



Zephyr said:


> > I feel like a freak; Even here, a huge majority of people have been kissed.
> 
> 
> A huge majority? Right now it's 50/50.


What's interesting is that there was a similar 50/50 breakdown in the virginity poll (though fewer responses). Could there be a connection?


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

yes. i finally had my first proper kiss (i've kissed on the lips before, but it wasn't a genuine kiss with feeling) about a month ago. and what's weird is that i liked it, _a lot_. i always thought how it wasn't sanitary or how ever people found that attractive, but when the moment came (and she took initiative) i was pleasantly surprised. it's more the meaning behind it, the connection and absolute trust that two people share at that moment, rather than the act itself, which is highly arousing and pleasurable on its own.

now i can't get enough of it, and my girlfriend seems to enjoy it, which only makes me like it more. :mushy


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

no


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

NO, I've never been kissed 

:rain :rain :cry :cry :cry :rain :rain


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

As of Jan. 11 I have kissed and been kissed.


----------

